# How old is your main ride(bike that is....)



## migeorgeco (Aug 17, 2005)

Just courious how many of you use as your main ride a bike 10 years or older. I was using a 2003 FS Stumpy, but now have switched over to a 1996 Schwinn HG hardtail. All the componetry is 96-98 XT, XTR including a 96 Judy XC. 8 speed, V-brakes and what not. It's dated, but works for me.


----------



## Forrrest (Feb 27, 2009)

1996 Proflex 856!! Still a good ride.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

1983 Puegot puke green moped with bald tires and a bad muffler. Some people laugh at it but they all like to hook up with fat chicks, so it all evens out in the end.


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

Most of my recent mileage is commuting so I guess my main ride is my Hardrock rigid. Bought it new in '92. I started using it for commuting about 4 yrs. ago but it does still goes on the occasional trail ride.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I still occasionally ride a 1999 Specialized FSR Ground Control.. Used to be my main bike until a year ago. Now my main joy is an 06 AS-X.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm still riding my "99" Spec. FSR Max Backbone. I love this bike.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

In the summer, I spend most of my time on my single speed. It is from about 1995 (the frame) Many of the parts are from 1989-1992.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I ride my 87 SS Rock Hopper all the time


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Scott O said:


> 1983 Puegot puke green moped with bald tires and a bad muffler. Some people laugh at it but they all like to hook up with fat chicks, so it all evens out in the end.


I love big chicks bigger the better! 05 reign still rocks some rough stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fluffy_Unicorn (Aug 3, 2009)

My main bike is a 99 diamondback DBR x-10. I think I will get a new bike next year, probably an Ibis Mojo HD or Knolly Endorphin, BAM YAH!


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Fluffy_Unicorn said:


> My main bike is a 99 diamondback DBR x-10. I think I will get a new bike next year, probably an Ibis Mojo HD or Knolly Endorphin, BAM YAH!


Hooo Thats a step up.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

2010 Spesh P1 All Mountain


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

2005 sinister splinter, frame has seen 3 sets of cranks, 3 wheelsets, 3 rear shocks, 3 handlebars, 3 saddles, 3 stems, 2 rear deraileurs, 2 saddles, but just one marzocchi Z1 freeride.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Used to ride a Rock Hopper circa 1992 I think to commute on, but it had small wheels so I bought a big wheeled bike to replace it  RIght now my bikes are 2.75 yrs old and 1.75 yrs old, do have a in very good condition 2005 Trance frame as wall art


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

My primary MTB is two years old, a 2008 Kent Eriksen hardtail. In 2008 it replaced my then 13 year old 1995 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 FS. My primary road bike is nine years old, a 2001 Gunnar Crosshairs.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

my primary commuter is a gary fisher wahoo from some time in the 90's. It set up SS with bull bars and slicks. Original wheel set and brakes both of which need to be replaced.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

My main trail bike is a 2soulscycles hardtail, put together in *2008*.

After my *1992* (?) HardRock frame split at the seat tube, a couple of years ago, I've been accumulating all sorts of mileage on the Banshee Scirocco, originally built in *2005*.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Custom Tom Teasdale frame with short 16" stays. Built in 2003, still has Suntour XC Pro thumbshifters on it. All other parts 2003-ish.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

2003 Blur... Also 2003 Triumph.

Too bad my road bike isn't an '03 as well. I still have my first MTB, a '98 Fisher that's now setup SS. But you said main ride...


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

My main ride is a 2003 Titus Quasi Moto - so not ten years old yet.

But it's going to make it!

Of course, there's dang little on the bike that is original-build equipment, what with the punishment it's had to deal with: main triangle, seat post, seat mast, seat stay, headset.

Original bits still in service just not on that bike are the hubs ( 2001 King DiscGoTech ) and the brakes ( 2003 Magura Louise FR ). The former were replaced by DT Swiss FR440 last year, the latter were replaced by 2007 edition of the same thing in that year. I still have the original stem ( Thomson ) but have switched to a shorter stem.

Oh, and I polished the frame over the winter. It looks much happier now.

click link for a piccy if desire


----------



## Endo73 (Aug 13, 2008)

The only bike I ride is a 1997 Ventana Marble Peak FS. I love the bike and see no reason to get another one. After this winter's overhaul/conversion to disc, the only original parts are the bottom bracket, crank, shifters/brake levers, seatpost, and headset.


----------



## Fluffy_Unicorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Endo73 said:


> The only bike I ride is a 1997 Ventana Marble Peak FS. I love the bike and see no reason to get another one. After this winter's overhaul/conversion to disc, the only original parts are the bottom bracket, crank, shifters/brake levers, seatpost, and headset.


That is a great bike. My friend had a marble peak FS when I first got into biking. It's a b!tchin bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

Not my main ride, but my road bike is a cannondale from the early 80's that only weighs about 21 pounds, and has all top of the line parts from back in the day. Still plenty good enough for me to train on. However, my main mtb is a 2006 salsa dos niner....Love the vintage stuff, but I'll never go back to 26 inch wheels again, 29er's are jus better for my riding style


----------



## PhillyO (Dec 6, 2007)

I was riding my 95 trek 9700 till last year, but i had to retire it to commuting duties after a crash. now i ride my much newer 99 trek 6500.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*3/5/5/9*

Trance - 3 Years
Chameleon - 5 Years
Road Bike - 5 Years
IF Hardtail - 9 years

I don't have just one main bike.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

2005 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert
2005 Specialized Allez Elite Road Machine

Both picked up at Bike Shop Hawaii-Aeia when I was stationed there.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

My geared MTB is a 1995 Ted Wojcik SofTrac FS (from back when that stood for Front Suspension). the 80mm fork on it mellows out the point-and-shoot handling just enough to keep it relevant. Parts are all over the map: 9 speed drivetrain from 2000-2001, a fork that's maybe 5 years old, mismatched (mullet) avid brakes, and brand-new wheels built from NOS parts from the late 90's. Funny-looking, but gets the job done.


----------



## krindog44 (Nov 3, 2004)

'02 specialized enduro pro...however just picked up a Redline monocog 29er...not sure I'll be spending any time on the enduro.


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

My 91 Yeti Ultimate sees as many miles as my other bikes...


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*oldish*

3 of my 4 bikes are 2002 models, but my favorite go-to bike is a 1991 CBO/Litespeed Fat Bastard set up as fully rigid (ti) SS.

JMJ


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

My oldest bike is a 2000 Norco Kokanee. It is doing commuter duty now.

My main ride is a 2005 Giant NRS C1.


----------



## kaizenMTB (Jun 27, 2007)

*38 years old....oh that's my wife...*

As for my bike....94 Gary Fisher Supercaliber. I've upgraded the cockpit along with the front fork but still have the original derailleurs and cranks but will be replacing the cranks in the next few weeks. I keep telling myself that "I need to upgrade my hardtail" but then I take this bike for a spin and can't imagine getting rid of it. If I ever do 'retire' it as such I will probably convert to single speed and put the original rigid fork back on.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

My first real good bike was a 90 Stump comp HT. Sold it around 98. Bought it back for 100.00 from the same friend recently. He even still had the ridged OEM fork! Even a Rok-shox susp seat post, I'm in heaven. I just replaced the chain, put on a Pauls chain guide, a no ramp 36-ring, Koolstop pads, etc ect, now it's a 1x7 I keep grabbing this bike! The fun factor is off the charts. These old bikes are a blast.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

13 days.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Over 2k dirt miles on my 1997 MOOTS Ybb SL last year.


----------



## foretexas (Dec 14, 2007)

'09 Redline D660 and it is a great ride.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

Forrrest said:


> 1996 Proflex 856!! Still a good ride.


That was my first squishy bike. Those girvin vector forks track straight, but the movement in dumped my ass over the bars too much when I moved to a place w/lots of ledges so it went back in '99.

Still rockin the 7 y.o. '03 CF Fuel, but like Bear's bike almost nothing is OEM. I think the rocker & the front triangle are the only original parts.


----------



## Bogdweller (Aug 5, 2009)

1994 GT Avalanche SE. Brakes, derailers, and one shifter pod are original. Does the job well.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

bikes don't last that long for me


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

MTB is 4 years old and SS roadie is less than a year old. They are my 2 main bikes. I have small collection though. My oldest is a Ross MTB from the mid 80's.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

1986, 1988 (2x), 1989, 1991 (3x), 1992, 1993 (2x), 1994 (3x).

Fat Chance, Yeti, Mantis, Mountain Goat, Merlin, etc...

I just never keep any of the new ones very long. Oh sure, the new stuff rides nice & smooth, but, they're just bikes. ...whereas the classics... those are handmade works of art, representing craftsmen and culture of MTBs golden age. A lot harder to get rid of, and often harder to ride, but well worth the effort.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

My main ride is a '94 Giant boulder SS on Skinnies.


----------



## JoJon (May 24, 2009)

My one and only bike is a 1997 Specialized FSR Max Backbone ride it every other day, have just over 500 miles on it this year alone.


----------



## crakkillsdaily (Apr 10, 2008)

05 session 7 my do it all


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

2009 Cannondale F8, picked it up last april. Being a reckless teenager(jumps, drops, dh, etc.), it was trashed within the first 3-4 months. Almost rideable again. Repainted a custom charcoal gray. Need a headset, chain, and an ss kit. Anyone have a spare headset? =) just messing. I have a feeling, this is not the last rebuild and paint job its going to see.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

2002 Hammerhead 100x (Titus RacerX100 custom) that I still ride almost every day. Still rocks. Still rock solid. Floats like a butterfly and stings like a bee. Untold thousands of dirt miles together.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

KRob said:


> 2002 Hammerhead 100x (Titus RacerX100 custom)


Same guys I got my Quasi from. Great people, great hardware.


----------



## HardcoreHardtail (Jul 30, 2009)

1998 Trek 800. So about 12 years old i guess

https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bikemtbr.jpg/

Acquired this bike for free and fixed it up, been riding it hard since summer 09' all the way through winter, it's been great, needs some work now though as the breaks have gone to hell and the gears are getting all messed up.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

2004....Still waiting on my 2010 Kona !


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

1992? Diamond Back Axis. Not my main bike anymore but it got me up Mitchell Canyon last weekend. Anyone know where to get those long Brahma bar grips?


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

I ride my early 90's Rock Hopper a lot. Go back and fourth between it and my new SS 29er. The Rock Hopper was given to me very randomly and helped get me back into riding a while back. I love the way it rides. It has the original drivetrain and wheels but has a newer cockpit and the fattest tires I can fit on it. Ride it everywhere my other bike goes..


----------



## dirtguy (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't laugh.1988 SJ Comp with RS mag 21 full XT,cantilevers and all. Remeber way back when?
Trying to get away from my rode bike. Been looking for a FS 29 er in my LBS (250 mile radius believe it or not) and none have any mid priced $2,500-$ 3,500 production units in stock and many will not be available until mid summer if at all. 29 ers are apparently comming of age.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

2001 KHS FXT Comp, only frame is really original at this point. Broke the rear triangle once, they warrantied it without issue. Nothing but good things to say about that bike. Seen a lot of abuse, has many dings and dents, and has carried me on everything from boring XC rides to full summers downhilling at Big Bear. :thumbsup:

Trail bunnyhop on Redbox


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

Have a 2006 Zebrano from when I first started riding that was stolen and I found again :thumbsup: Thats my oldest.

My daily ride is 7 months old. Nothing replaced yet but brake pads.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

In one form or another I have been on this 1995 Gary Fisher Paragon, since I bought it in 1996. 
I have had a 2000 S-Works FSR and a 2004 Specialized Enduro in between, but they are gone and the Fisher is still here.

Man I love that bike!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

my main ride is my pace rc200 f3..........1993 :thumbsup:


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Still riding my '00 Seven Sola. Even the '01 X-Fly and similar era Hope Mini's still work just fine... I've tried different bikes, but still keep coming back to the Sola.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Riding an '05 Gary Fisher Advance. Bought it new, and really haven't done much riding with it. This will be my first season of real trail riding, and I'm anxious to see how it holds up. I will probably buy something new when I move to AZ.


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just inherited a newer Mantra, but my faithful steed has been a 1997 Klein Mantra


----------



## Heckler1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mine is a 2000 SC Heckler. I've gone through many iterations of drivetrain, wheels, tires, brakes, pedals, etc. Still riding the original RaceFace cockpit including bars, stem and XY post. Most impressively (to me) is that it still has the original Marzocchi Bomber CR fork. State of the art at the time. It's flexy now and sag is set permanently at about 40%, but I know it, so I ride it. It has never leaked oil and I think I've only serviced it once.

The good news: I will be receiving my Transition Covert V.2 in about 1 week.

Also see: Bike For Sale - 2000 Santa Cruz Heckler.

I should add that my commuter bike is a Cannondale M700 from the mid to late 90s. Converted to single speed. Only original parts on this rig are the rear canti brake and the Coda seat tube collar.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My two:
'03 Stumpy FSR. I've replaced all the stock cheap or no-name bits, but the derailleurs/shifters are still stock, and so are the fork and rear shock. It's a pretty solid, versatile bike. I've built it a little heavier to be more of a trail bike than a light FS bike. I like it that way.

'00 D-back Topanga Comp. This is mostly stock, actually. I only replace parts here if they wear out or break. And so far, that would be the rear d (broke it on the first ride, upgraded to XT that's still rockin') and the shifters (deore shifters just wore out...replaced with LX this winter).

My sister's got an early-mid 90's bike of unknown origins with lots of ano bits on it that I've been gunning for for a long time now. I might have a chance at it now that she's got a kid and can't even pretend that she still rides it.


----------



## RLinNH (Jun 1, 2004)

2000 Rocky Mountain Instinct. She's still the Cherry of my eye...


----------



## hotlaksa (Feb 11, 2004)

Saltyman, that Pace is super sweet!

My rides are:
1995 Specialized Sworks Hardtail
2005 Stumpjumper FSR Expert
2005 Specialized Tarmac Comp
2007 Stumpjumper FSR Expert

I rode, raced, toured and commuted on my Sworks hardtail on roads trails & downhills for almost 10 years. I will never sell this machine.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*Not my trail bike, but...*

My daily commuter is a Raleigh Super Course from 1972 (near as I can tell), currently set up as a fixed gear. It was my dad's bike back in the day, fits me perfectly, has sweet 531 tubes and fancy lugs... I'm gonna keep it forever. Or give it to my kid someday. Maybe.


----------



## BOSSMAN (Nov 2, 2009)

03 Specalized stumpy fsr with rock shox psylo fork fox rp2 easton carbon bars deor stuff everywhere else mavic wheels


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

1996 Gary Fisher X-Caliber RX

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...rand=Gary+Fisher&Model=X-Caliber+RX&Type=bike

Ridden way too infrequently. I need to take it to Palo Duro canyon and really break it in. Took it to Phoenix and Sedona last year. Not old enough to impress the VRC guys and not new enough to impress the guys that don't know any better. Kind of a lost classic if you ask me.


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

Mine is a 2002 Thin Blue Line CO2max steel hardtail. I just converted to XT discs over the winter, not too much original stuff left on it. 
My main commuter bike is a late 80's Nishiki International touring bike, I've put over 6000 trouble free kilometres on it, the SunTour drivetrain still works great!


----------



## El Chupas (Feb 9, 2010)

2003 Moots Smoothie..... commute 16 miles everyday and still use it on trails on the weekends. still looks and rides like new, Moots knows how to build them.


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

1999 K2 Proflex 3000, but not for much longer.....


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

My MTB is a 2009 Cannondale 29er 2 but I have a 1997 Trek Mountain Track 800 Sport that is being converted to SS for commute/trial use.

I got it new still has original everything minus handlebar and of course no more front/rear derailluer. Even had the original tires that worked great for winter riding.

pink


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

heartland said:


> My daily commuter is a Raleigh Super Course from 1972 (near as I can tell), currently set up as a fixed gear. It was my dad's bike back in the day, fits me perfectly, has sweet 531 tubes and fancy lugs... I'm gonna keep it forever. Or give it to my kid someday. Maybe.


My first 'real bike'. Yes as far as I can tell it is a 1972. The colors were a Metallic Green (a little sickly) and the Bronze Coffee Metallic (or some such name) like yours and mine. Newvex lugs, wonderfully lined with a contrasting paint color, chromed lower forks, stays and dropouts.

531 straight guage head main frame and fork. Stays not 531. I upgraded mine with and alloy crankset, Campy/Mavic wheels with tubulars and raced it once. It succumbed to a 30 mph impact into a Chrysler Newport in 1981. It was replaced with this:



Handbuilt to my measurements 1980 Mercian Sport/Light Touring frame. 531 double butted frame fork & stays Campy drive train & hubs. Thirty years old this month and picture is from yesterday's ride with wheels borrowed from the errand bike because of all the glass coming out of winter. The handlebars and the Campy Hubs on the normal wheels are from the old SuperCourse.


----------



## dane325 (Mar 27, 2010)

my only ride, is a '93 or '94 schwinn moab.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

2006 (Ironhorse MKIII)- can't believe she's already that old. Bought it new and it still looks nearly perfect. And knock-on-wood, no frame cracks yet!


----------



## ltjfan513 (Mar 18, 2010)

09 Giant Trance X3 (mine)
07ish Ironhorse Warrior 3.0 (did have city slicks on it now it has knobbys and is the loaner.)
05 Ironhorse Warrior Pro (roommates)
06 Cannondale F300 (soon if i can lowball my way into purchasing it)


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

My noob standing shows up here. 2010 Fuel EX8. My 2nd bike to replace my walmart hardtail once I realized I can't ride that one easily on trails.

-Tom


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> My first 'real bike'. Yes as far as I can tell it is a 1972. The colors were a Metallic Green (a little sickly) and the Bronze Coffee Metallic (or some such name) like yours and mine. Newvex lugs, wonderfully lined with a contrasting paint color, chromed lower forks, stays and dropouts.
> 
> 531 straight guage head main frame and fork. Stays not 531. I upgraded mine with and alloy crankset, Campy/Mavic wheels with tubulars and raced it once. It succumbed to a 30 mph impact into a Chrysler Newport in 1981. It was replaced with this:
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your SuperCourse got smashed, but that Mercian sounds sweet!


----------



## adventurecycle (Mar 29, 2010)

1998 Specialized Hard Rock. I put a Manitou Shock on it and upgraded the components throughout the years. Just got a GT full suspension. Will break it in at Moab this May. 
(I use the word "break" loosely)


----------



## adventurecycle (Mar 29, 2010)

...


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

1 year. :thumbsup:


----------



## specializeddaddy (Feb 1, 2010)

been out of riding for about 10 years but recently getting my wife interested on family riding - I ride a 97 Specialized FSR followed by a Instep trailer - my main ride, still in project form is my first mountain bike a Giant Iguana purchased new back in early 90's, I also plan to go get my 2nd mtn bike which is with my sister in Chicago to use for camping it's a Univega Alpina 6.5 with the concept fork that i loved. the Giant will be the family ride when done, the FSR is for weekend warrier rides & the Univega will hopefully be for neighborhood stomping.


----------



## specializeddaddy (Feb 1, 2010)

been out of riding for about 10 years but recently getting my wife interested on family riding - I ride a 97 Specialized FSR followed by a Instep trailer - my main ride, still in project form is my first mountain bike a Giant Iguana purchased new back in early 90's, I also plan to go get my 2nd mtn bike which is with my sister in Chicago to use for camping it's a Univega Alpina 6.5 with the concept fork that i loved. the Giant will be the family ride when done, the FSR is for weekend warrier rides & the Univega will hopefully be for neighborhood stomping.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

My bro rides a Cannondale Killer V 900. He rode that when I followed him into the sport and it's his only bike. On the other hand, I've gone through 3 bikes since (15+ years) and getting another one real soon which I tell myself should be the last major bike related purchase for a long time.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

im on a 2005 giant trance with new bearings in the pivots and new guts for the fork. i am thinking about upgrading the rear shock this winter, but i love the bike ane it loves me. lol lol lol but at 37 pounds (i went super heavy duty everywhere) its a beast, but then again im 230lbs so its al good. i love passing people on climbs, it feels so good. lol lo
bill


----------



## prcharlie (Aug 21, 2010)

I bought my first MTB on layaway in either 94 or 95. Rode this bike 5 yrs, then life got in the way (Work, marriage, then kids of course) My wonderfull wife has recently been on me to start exercising, so I dusted her off and made a few changes. Started riding again 3 weeks ago and damn I am out of shape.

1995 Trek 6500
Originally bike was totally rigid. I made lots of changes back then, Manitou SXti, LX cranks, lighter saddle, new wheels, XTR Vbrakes. Zoom bars and Kore stem (130/0).....After dusting her off I replaced the cassette and chain (shifts like new), added a riser bar and shorter stem with a 7* rise, new grips. Can't believe I gave up such a fun hobby/ lifestyle. Happy to be back!

I think I'll repost this bike in the vintage and Trek section......


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

I rode a 1994 cannondale super v-2000 for about 8-9 years. Many happy miles on that bike, before the frame and shock cracked.

Took a few years off and then got a 2007 chumba XCL. That remains my main ride.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

My only bike is my 1999 Cdale F700. New bits on the way in the mail, but the frame is solid. I love the way it rides and the headshok fatty works flawlessly. It just fits me.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

2004 Turner Burner
Also a soon to be rebuilt 1997 Specialized S-Works M2 (or 4, can't remember) Hard Tail


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

1993 marin bear valley... only "real" mountain bike i've owned. probably has 5 - 6k miles on it between commuter and dirt use and i ride pretty hard. all original except bars, chain, rear cassette, tires, brake blocks, etc... i have been considering buying a new bike but every time i ride, the thought goes out of my head. as so many have said, it just feels right. i don't think i could ever feel the same way on another bike. what is it about the older bikes that makes them seem to fit/ride so well?!


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

2005 Tomac Taos.


----------



## steveeldr (Mar 12, 2009)

*My rides*

My 1998-99 Trek Y-11 was just retired this past spring,

Now I ride a 2001 Wild Cat Trail for my FS and a 1999 Jamis Komodo hardtail.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*7 years*

My top 2 are 03 Turners, 5 Spot and Route 66; I've tested a number of newer designs but I still prefer these.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

saltyman said:


> my main ride is my pace rc200 f3..........1993 :thumbsup:


I love this bike so so much!


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

I spilt time between my '07 Jamis Dakar XCR comp and my trusty '98 (or so) Klein Pulse Race.


----------



## stover (Jul 30, 2007)

My main mtb ride is a 2007 stumpy fsr.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Young enough to be my daughter.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

*1994*

Built this up in 1994. Still has the original RockShox Mag21 and still is my only mountain bike.


----------



## counterfitter (May 16, 2010)

*04 titus*

my do it all Bike, 04 titus quasi moto


----------



## JPinFL (Jun 6, 2010)

1996 Specialized Stumpjumper w/ the bright yellow Rock Shox Quadra 21s and LX cantilevers.
I love this bike. I'll never get rid of this one. I upgraded the stem and bars recently, but I'm thinking of putting back the original parts. I want to keep this thing as close to stock as possible.

My wife loves her 1995 Specialized Rockhopper. It still has the Rock Shox Q5s.


----------



## wncbiker (Jan 20, 2004)

*2001 Gunnar Rockhound*

2001 Gunnar Rockhound. My wife rides a 1994 Bianchi lugged steel hardtail. We generally ride around 400-800 miles per year on western North Carolina singletrack.


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

All of my bikes are older than 10 years.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

49

Oh you meant bike ?? 

4yrs old.

I still have my '69 Huffy 10 sp, an even older Schwinn and my '86 Diamond Back Sorrento.


----------



## manlung (Oct 2, 2007)

1999/2000 - Santa Cruz Chameleon...


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

About two days old. Great rider. Had it out all weekend.


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

03 specialized epic still going strong:thumbsup:


----------



## qreeek (Sep 22, 2010)

prcharlie said:


> I bought my first MTB on layaway in either 94 or 95. Rode this bike 5 yrs, then life got in the way (Work, marriage, then kids of course) *My wonderfull wife has recently been on me to start exercising, so I dusted her off and made a few changes. * Started riding again 3 weeks ago and damn I am out of shape.


Sorry for being a bit off-topic, but the bold'ed part made me laugh...
Mind if we ask what changes you made? 

I am in the same boat, around 10 years of sitting in front of a computer most of the time I have gotten pretty out of shape (unless you consider "round" a shape ). And the wife was threatening to sign me up in the local gym. Hell no! then I'll rather get the bike out of the shed and start riding around in the fresh air.

So I also went to dust off the old darling (the bike that is). Unfortunately no pictures right now, but it is a 96'ish Marin. Mine was 99% stock though, it got a new chain, casette and chainrings and it runs like a dream. After 15 years the STX parts still works like new (after a bit of adjustment, but still).

It did not really work well on the trail though, as the rigid fork is not really as comfy as I want for a "fun trip", and the canti brakes are.. lets just say: _interesting_, on the trail.

So I ended up fitting city rubbers on it and use it for commuting. And bought myself a good new midrange HT.
But the old steel frame just has a special part in my memory.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

1999 Gt Xcr


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

About 2 weeks. :thumbsup:










and a 2001 Trek Fuel 80 for those muddy days.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

My Trek 8500 is probably a late 90s or early 00s. My 8000 is probably a mid 90s. 










Wow, that Santa Cruz is sweet!!!!

Santa Cruz Chameleon...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

You all lose. 
1936 Mercury, It sees more miles than all my other bikes.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

sandmangts said:


> You all lose.
> 1936 Mercury, It sees more miles than all my other bikes.


Hehehe...I think Sixty-Fiver has you beat with some of the rides in his stable (he doesn't have one fav...uses them all regularly). One he likes to use as a commuter has *rod* actuated brakes. If he sees this thread, I'm sure he'll chime in.

Myself, I'm glad to see another Mercury rider. I've got a 50's vintage 10-speed complete with Huret derailleurs and Atterburg brakes 

My main rides are 1) a 2009 Kona Jake which I picked up for the 2009 Ride to Conquer Cancer (now handles commuting and roadie duty with some light off-road action) and 2) a signed 2006 Gary Fisher Cake 2 DLX which does the majority of the off-road stuff


----------



## manlung (Oct 2, 2007)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Wow, that Santa Cruz is sweet!!!!
> 
> Santa Cruz Chameleon...


Oh thank you, I really love this bike but sadly the frame has a crack on the top tube near the 
seat post, so I'm looking foward to make an upgrade to another one maybe a new Chameleon frame....


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*2009 Custom Spec Epic*

I built it this past Spring. It was already a year old then and getting older...


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

oldest ride-1984 Schwinn Mesa runner

main ride-1994 SS Trek 850


----------



## Zitreksun (May 21, 2004)

97 Schwinn Moab 3 converted to SS


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

2000 Schwinn Rocket 88 (Both of them are the same year, red one just has an updated frame 2001 I believe)


















and 1988 Specialized Stumpjumper, my road rig


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

My frames 3 years old but only spent the last 7 months as an actual bike


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

My ride is a 2005 Cannondale Prophet.


----------



## wagn (Aug 10, 2010)

My only bike is a 1998 Raleigh M80. I've only been riding for a few months, but so far this bike does everything that I need. It was may be a 98, but it was basically new when I bought it a couple of months ago, even had the original sales stickers still on it. Some tune up, new tires and everything is good to go.


----------



## Brace1 (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a '02 Santa Cruz Superlight, still a retro-grouch with 8 speed going strong.


----------



## mosslager (Aug 30, 2011)

Bikes a 2001 Rocket 88 and its now Aug 31st 2011... 10 years and still rides great.


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

Scott O said:


> 1983 Puegot puke green moped with bald tires and a bad muffler. Some people laugh at it but they all like to hook up with fat chicks, so it all evens out in the end.


:lol::thumbsup::lol:

Can't tell if you're facetious or not, but I LOL'ed all the same!
+rep for you!


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

2000 Litespeed Owl Hollow with full XTR gruppo.


----------



## c854runner (May 9, 2011)

*Still waiting to see one on here*

Been watching the board for a while and I am yet to see one, maybe it is just a bad bike.
I ride a 1984 Miyata Ridgerunner full time. Friends dad pulled it from the trash dump pile in near mint condition, made it to my place and became the single speed runner that it is. Some days it runs 2.2 knobbies and others it runs 1.9 slicks, either way it seems to get me where I want to go.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

2002 Trek Fuel 98. Still my main race bike. I also have a 2009 Redline d660 that's been used for fun and a few races this year. Just told by the LBS that my 2012 Superfly 100 Elite should be assembled and ready tomorrow night, woot. I plan to sell the other two bikes then.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

1998 Kona Lavadome crmo butted steel hardtail with custom rear disk brake tabs welded on
have replaced every component more than once.
we've survived so many crashes together I will always be riding this trusty frame with the best parts cash can buy.

next drive train will be 2x10...wonder if I can fit a bash guard with that kinda crankset?

I was about to buy a "Cali" DH bike, Nomad C w/Fox 40 -- when it came out, to complement my XC climbing steel HT, but ended up spending the hard saved cash on equipping the family with surfboards, gear, lessons, and trips.

I still would like a downhill "race" (in NorCal) bike that can climb, however slowly, from Sierra City to Packer Saddle on the way to Butchers Creek back down to Downieville without ever needing to push my bike uphill. I like Trek's Warrenty, but the looks of Santa Cruz or Ibis...


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

2 year old Access 9.7 29er.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

2001 k2 Zed 2.0 still ride the wheels off of it!


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm either on my '86 Stumpie Sport or my '89 Stumpie Team. So, quarter century for my U-brake equipped ride, and 22 for my Team.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Mountain bike riding is the new dirt bike riding. It's cheaper and you don't get shot at as often.


kickass auto sig'!


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

My oldest bike I've been riding for three years, but it is a 2003 model frame by TiSport and has 970 components on it.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

'04 GT I-Drive. Many mods...


----------



## coach2win (Aug 16, 2008)

2000 Marin Mount Vision Pro with a few upgrades.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

up until last year I was riding my '94 cannondale Killer V, I called her Bessy, riding a 70mm travel aluminum HT was taking it's toll on my back, I had well over 7,000 miles on that frame. So with a heavy heart and limited bike storage (there's 7 bikes in our garage), I sold the Killer V. I bought a Top Fuel which is nice but I missed my HT so I picked up a HT 29er and that really has been great for me. I can ride it like my old Killer V and still get out of the bed the next morning.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Main ride is a 2009, oldest ride in my stable is a 1975 Schwinn 3 speed; oldest that I ride with frequency is a 1994.


----------



## OzarkMtnBkr (Aug 28, 2011)

My only bike is a Giant ATX 980 Full Suspension that IIRC, I purchased in 1997, but I think it was a leftover on clearance at the bike shop. It was a replacement for my Schwinn Sweet Spot! It's funny - I was in a local bike shop the other day looking at bikes for a friend... the young saleman was showing us bikes with sidepull brakes and others with disc brakes, making a forceful statement that while the old style rim brakes were ok for rails-to-trails, serious singletrack couldn't be ridden without disc brakes! I didn't have the heart to tell him that I've been riding the very trails he was talking about on a 14 year old bike with V-brakes...

BTW Sandmangts, I love that '36 Mercury. To put its age in perspective, I have a steam engine that was built 10 years after your bicycle!

- Jim


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

1997 ibis alibi...still going strong...


----------



## mosslager (Aug 30, 2011)

ghughes.hesinc said:


> In one form or another I have been on this 1995 Gary Fisher Paragon, since I bought it in 1996.
> I have had a 2000 S-Works FSR and a 2004 Specialized Enduro in between, but they are gone and the Fisher is still here.
> 
> Man I love that bike!


That was my brothers first and favorite bike... it was stolen and he replaced it with a GF Hoo-Koo-E-Koo which was also later stolen. Both from his garage at 2 different addresses.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Brace1 said:


> I have a '02 Santa Cruz Superlight, still a retro-grouch with 8 speed going strong.


i'm still running 9 speed on my ibis, too...


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi
My main (and only) bike is 12 years old but it has suffered many modifications.
Originally it was a '99 BH Jumper but i've replaced nearly every piece, including frame (now a '05 ORBEA Lanza). In fact only handlebar remains of the original BH


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

1 Year and 24 Days old.

I looked at receipt.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I have an 06 Rockhopper and an 07 GT Peace SS, both get alot of time when I aint here in Afghanistan! Also have a 95 Hard Rock that will be something someday!


----------



## MTB Woody (Aug 3, 2010)

My main bike was a 1999 Specialized FSR Comp, until a few weeks ago when the wonderful world of Craigslist brought me a 2000 Specialized S-Works FSR XC for crazy cheap (couldn't pass it up). I also have a 1997 Gary Fisher Aquila hardtail.


----------



## NTIMD8 (Sep 3, 2011)

Still riding a 1998 Klein Attitude Pro, with many upgrades and a few battle scars


----------



## quademire87 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't even know what year my bike is, guessing around 2000 or so. Anyone know much about a GT rebound? It's grey with red lettering and a Manitou skarab elite fork.


----------



## trythis (Sep 11, 2011)

My only bike is a 89 Fisher (pre Gary  
Hoo Koe Koo or however its spelled. Rigid front and back.
All the Shimano Deore parts are still on it except the rear derailer, now a Deore XT, from around 96
I busted a stock rim, lots of missing paint, replaced handlebars.
The ugly... U brakes.
I quit riding since 98, just took it out last week and had a great time. I will hopefully ride weekly.


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Going on 3 years old...*

I bought this approximately 3 years ago. I was told it was the last "new" '08 R.I.P. frame available (anywhere). It's a "killer" ride and I'm not lookin' to upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Having just sold my '10 Cannondale F7, my main ride is a '94 Cannondale M400-turned-commuter. Kinda neat having a bike pretty much the same age as you are. 

I have 13 more agonizing days to wait to be able to pick up an '07 Cannondale Prophet 5.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I ride my '98 Stumpy HT to work everyday so, although I have a couple other bikes, it's my main ride.


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

I road a Dean 26er for 12 years sold it for the same bike in a 29er 3 years ago.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

2 years old..........but only 1 season on a complete frame up rebuilt(stock sucks)


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Commuter is a 1995 Schwinn Moab Elite, with original parts except tires, painted like
a pumpkin. Main ride is a 1999 Airborne Lucky Strike that has been completely redone, now
sitting at 23.4 lbs, with the original 2000 Marzocchi Z2 X- fly 80mm fork. I will ride it until it
breaks or I do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mtbkenny (Dec 6, 2011)

My only bike is a 1998 Scwinn Moab with mostly original parts. Until this season it has been pretty reliable. Now the gears are not shifting very well despite adjustments. Gonna do some research and saving over winter and consider new ride next spring/summer.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

I just started really riding back in June. The bike is a Marin 29er. 

Although I ride my steely and FS diamondback more often.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Mtb - 2004 klein palomino
Road - 2008 trek 5000

Both are still in good shape.


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

My wife still rides a klein palomino and loves it.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

dta tx said:


> My wife still rides a klein palomino and loves it.


:thumbsup: 
Mine was a perfect fit from the first time I sat on it. 
The Palomino got some grief because of shifting problems. I took off the big ring and put a bash ring - shifting solved!


----------



## rgc52 (Apr 28, 2010)

my main ride is a '95 cannondale F700 I brought new. I also have a '88 schwinn seirra comp that was my 1st mtb.


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

Frame: '10 ragley blue pig
Most Components: '05


----------



## 84F150 (Nov 13, 2011)

'06 Cannondale Scalpel.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Almost three weeks old*

Almost three weeks old.


----------



## mtlhw9 (Dec 9, 2011)

My oldest bike was from 5th grade....only reason I got a new one is because I outgrew it.....still works great. Specialized Hardrock


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

My road bike/commuter is a 1985 Centurion Ironman. Majority of parts are original. Great bike, rode it in a 75-mile charity ride this summer.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

My townie is a late 70's Motobechane, owned it for 13 years now. Equipped mostly with the original Campy components.

Oldest mountain bike that i still ride is a Karate Monkey i got in 2004, 7years of solid riding on that baby.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine is at 10 months


----------



## Jacknife417 (Nov 10, 2011)

Almost 9 years young.


----------



## TKazNC (Jun 3, 2011)

'94 Giant Yukon. Had her since she was new but only really started logging serious miles this year.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## sock puppet (Nov 12, 2007)

My oldest frame is a 2008 Mongoose Canaan Elite, the components are a bit newer.


----------



## ocsawdust (Apr 30, 2011)

my main rides are a 80's mcmahn titanium, and a just purchased gary fisher aquila. the aquila had probably 50 miles on it. meant to part it out but it was more work. so i just started riding it as is. great ride.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

All my current bikes get an annual tear-down-the-whole-thing-apart-and-rebuild-it-to-like-new-and-upgrading-replacing-anything-needed process, but if I'm getting based on a frame date, I use a 2000 GT XCR MTB bike, a 2006 Iron Horse freeride, a few years old frame trail bike (with new parts), and my brother now use a 1996 GT Timberline with almost full stock parts except front wheel and a 1995ish XTR rear hub.

Beside that, I have a GT Tempest frame set and a GT Virage frame, both '98 & waiting for a build up.

So my bikes are pretty much between '96 and '06. Like many of us


----------



## Disdom (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine is a 1999 Specialized FSR with 01 Marzocchi bomber, still in great shape.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Back when I put the three in my sig together this Spring,I sold off my '02 and '08 Redlines. I still have _most _of a 2000 Trek 6000,but I also have a '50s CCM cruiser I occasionally ride around the 'hood with my son,zat count? :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

My current MTB is a 2008 Trek Top Fuel 9.8. The frame was replaced under warranty. Everything else was replaced. The newest addition are the 2012 XT brakes.
My road bike is a Madone 5.2 SL also in 2008. Great bike and very reliable.


----------



## GottaGo (Sep 29, 2006)

2002 (?) Mongoose Pro Sommet. Its silver. The only original things left on it are the seat post and handlebars. Its a Dick's Sporting Goods special with the heart (frame) of a lion. I ride it all the time, all year long.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

1996 Kona Explosif, with a mix of parts from '98 to 2001. This was my dream bike when I was in high school, finally got my hands many years later and it's the best bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

'05 Surly Instigator. Mustard yellow.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

6 month old 2011 Giant Trance X4 (stockish) first full and first serious mnt bike


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

2 and half years old... My very first MTB.


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

Main bike in Canada is a 1995 or 1996 Univega Alpina 507 with everything replaced (Marzocchi Bombers, RaceFace handlebar and cranks, XTR V-brakes, mostly XT drivetrain, Sun RhynoLite rims with DT spokes, oldskool Syncros stem, etc)...love that bike, but after riding discs, it's going to be retired (but not sold) when I move back to Canada to get another bike with hydro discs.

Main bike in Korea is a 2009 (2010? really don't know haha) Giant Iguana disc. Mostly stock with lame Suntour Magnesium shocks, LX/Deore drivetrain, Avid Juicy Three hydro discs...


----------



## GT-mtb (Dec 19, 2011)

1996 GT Pantera. Still Strong....


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

frame is 2007. bought new this year. 08-09 parts hanging on it. hardtail 26er.


----------



## edebolt (Feb 22, 2008)

About 80k miles and 13 years. Had it refurbished by Moots about 2 years ago. Many expedition miles with BOB trailer. 

These days its setup for the Paris Roubaix like conditions here in Northern Thailand. The narrow trails grow over with jungle but lots of bumpy mountain roads and jeep trails. Big climbs on jungle roads of 3 to 4k feet.

Name of the game is high performance and low maintenance. Dura ace chains, steel chainrings and SLX cassettes. Heavy but durable. 

24.5 pounds with some heavy (1900 gr) CrossRide wheels. Looking foward to getting some Stan's Crest or Arch wheels.


----------



## MicahZ (Dec 19, 2011)

My main ride is now nearing 16 years old. A 1996 GT LTS-3. I just stripped it to rebuild with all new components, and in the process, scored the bike I really wanted when i got the lts-3, an lts-2000 from 1998. Both are excellent rides, don't get me wrong, if I had the money my ride would be either a specialized stump jumper, or a Scott, but my old GT's take the 6'6 240 pound bunny hops, drop offs, and ocassional miscalculated slams I dish out, and come back for more every time. I do replace a lot of derailleur hangers though


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

'95 Bontrager Race Lite. REfurbished in the fall of '09.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

2005 Element Only original parts are the seat stays and the "suspension elements" and bolts.

Everything else either wore out, broke, or needed to get lighter.


----------



## olefeller77 (Jan 24, 2020)

5 yr old Marlin 6 29r Recently got a Specialized S works M4 USA made 23 lb. 26r that is getting lots of use.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

8 years old..... which makes it younger than this thread.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Zombie thread!

I still have the 1997 bike I posted in this thread 10 years ago, but it is no longer my main ride. I also have bikes as new as 2012, but my main bike is 12 years old.

2008 Jamis Dragon 29 - pictured here last summer during a loop ride of the 401 trail in Crested Butte.


----------



## WeekendWarrior33 (Jul 25, 2019)

Rolling on a 2008 IronHorse Maverick 1.2. 
I just love the color and decals of this bike. Although it doesn't see too much dirt, I still take it out almost everyday around town and to the store.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

2011 Superfly 100 carbon, and a 2014 Turner Flux.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

One is two weeks old! A 2020 Santa Cruz Tallboy 4 CC XO1 Reserve 30. The other mountain bike is a 2018 Stache AL single speed with 34i Ibis wheels rolling on Maxxis Minion DHF 3 inch tires. But! I do have a cherry 1984 Trek 510 converted to single speed road bike. Feel the steel!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

My main ride is a 93 or 94 Hardrock. It has been resting in the garage (and my desk, and a few bits strewn around the workshop) while I try to find seals and wipers for a 25+ year old shock. Which wasn't common in the first place. And made by a manufacturer not famous for supporting their old stuff. So now I am shopping for another old main ride. It will be a newer old main ride, but I might make the move to disk brakes! Mechanical, not hydraulic, of course!


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

2009 Trek EX7









Only other bike i have is a 1994 DB Axis TT
Use this for road/gravel/Zwift duties


----------

